# 1967 GTO factory radiator cap pressure rating



## jbach (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello All,

Can someone please tell me the correct pressure rating for a 1967 GTO factory radiator cap and the best place to get one? Also, it appears that the factory radiator has just a two-row core. Would you recommend switching to a four-row radiator and, if so, can you recommend a particular one?

Thank you very much,
Jim Bach


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

16PSI is the standard rating. GTO's came with 3 row and 4 row radiators in '67. I recommend a 4 row if you can get it to fit. The core support is different on the 4 row cars. Plenty of aftermarket radiators available, too. You just need to look.


----------



## jbach (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for replying geeteeohguy! Would you stay with a typical oem brass/copper radiator, or would you consider aluminum?

Thanks again,
Jim Bach


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've been running the original re-cored Harrison 4 row radiators in both my GTO's for decades with no problems. But if you don't already have one, cheaper to buy an aftermarket radiator. Some of the guys on this forum have installed aftermarket radiators with good results, cost and effectiveness-wise. Koppster is one, I think........Guys?


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

I had an original 4 core copper/brass, but had cooling problems. Just went to an aluminum one last year with good results! I am not nearly as well versed as a lot of members on here, but, it seems to have worked for me! Good luck!


----------



## jbach (Aug 12, 2011)

I just ordered and received what is supposed to be a Desert Cooler 4-Row radiator from OPGI. Can someone please tell me how I can verify that it has 4 rows? I cannot see anything that appears to look like rows, tubes, etc. between the top and bottom tanks. 

Thanks,
Jim Bach


----------



## jbach (Aug 12, 2011)

Never mind. I completely understand now and I feel like such an idiot! Sorry to bother you all.

Jim Bach


----------

